# three piece p slots.



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

*three piece (one-piece face)*

So I have a crazy idea. I'm sure someone has done it before, but I'd like to know if anyone has any pictures or knowledge of anyone doing this:

taking your favorite smaller 1 piece wheel and machining it to be the face of a larger diameter three piece wheel?

discuss.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

Multi-piece D90's.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

woah! those are awesome. Any idea how they were made? I figure CNC, but I'm wondering if it could be done on a lathe and bridgeport. You'd probably need a pretty decent sized lathe.


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

http://www.rotiform.com/index.htm


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

prasina2 said:


> http://www.rotiform.com/index.htm


 Very helpful! I shot them an email.


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

syntax said:


> Very helpful! I shot them an email.


 cool, i'll be expecting a discount when the first sets roll out


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Rotiform likes the idea, but there are only a handful of guys working there currently and they are too busy for a one off project at the moment. In terms of starting a program of servicing 1 piece wheels people send in, they said it would be too big a liability to machine wheels that weren't made to be three pieces. I guess I'll try looking into local machine shops with CNCs once I get specs for an RS face.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

you reminded me of this pic










not mine... unfortunately :thumbdown:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

PMed owner of these:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

info here


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

this is awesome


----------

